# Kirkcudbright



## deckboy (Jun 19, 2019)

We've stopped in Kirkcudbright a few times in the past and really like it there. Nice town, friendly people and interesting places to see.
We've always overnighted in the car park by the harbour opposite the Polar? Fish & Chipper.
Anyone been recently? 
Is it still OK to stop in the carpark itself?

Thanks


----------



## sak (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes it is still ok to stay in the carpark I was there 3 weeks ago, the bakers, Paul Jones Bakery, opens at 5.30am and sells proper old fashioned bread etc.


----------



## Pamelac (Jul 20, 2019)

*Great place*

Stopped over last week, town very welcoming, weather was fab.Couldnt see any restrictions.
Enjoy

Pamela


----------

